

Sean Parker on Steve Jobs - mlinsey
https://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=10150348392138293

======
dmboyd
Always looking to self promote

~~~
bitstream
It's sad, but that's the viewpoint I came away with as well.

------
justinj
he really doesn't polish up as well as old timberlake ;)

